

Valleywag on Facebook's Parakey acquisition - nickb
http://valleywag.com/tech/acquisitions/facebook-buys-a-star-engineer-and-another-billion-dollars-in-valuation-280468.php

======
pg
Facebook has never, as far as I know, claimed to want to be a _computing_
platform. There are lots of senses of the word platform, but sense in which
the current FB is a platform is not that one.

